# Anyone with Fibromyalgia notice this?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've tried to discuss it with a couple of doctor's in the past, but I get the brush off. After getting up and walking around (even for 5 minutes) and sit back down, I have muscle tics (like a person gets around the eyelids) in my legs and feet. I can actually see the muscles jerk, especially on the sides of both feet (inside not outside) I feel it all up and down my legs, too. They are not painful at all. The painful spasms usually happens during the night and I have to get up and walk it off.I've been told I "might" have RLS..restless leg syndrome, but I don't buy that. I don't have the constant urge to move my legs like advertisements and doctors suggest. I wish I could describe exactly what I'm trying to explain. Does anyone have the similiar problem?


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I get twitches in my thighs, eyelid, and stomach areas though i think ive had the occasional one in my foot. your deffinatly not alone. Ive never mentioned it to my doctors becasue ive been blown off about much more serous things unfortunatly


----------

